# Executive Order on Dangerous Wild Animals Signed



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Gov. John R. Kasich issued an Executive Order instructing state agencies to use existing legal powers to address threats to animal welfare and public health and safety.More...

More...


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

My mother told me that if I couldn't say something nice, don't say anything at all..............


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

ohio news rss said:


> gov. John r. Kasich issued an executive order instructing state agencies to use existing legal powers to address threats to animal welfare and public health and safety.more...
> 
> more...


yep an it took the killin of animals to finally sign it.... I guess somethin tragic has to happen before a politician does anything...or was it he was afraid of the public outcry after the fact....take note action speaks louder then words


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Fish On! you are right.....but.....give the animals back to the lady who owns them.....it wasn't an issue before, why is it an issue NOW!....she had nothing to do w/ the release of them..........the sheriff absolutely did the right thing at the time..............


----------

